# Lost Lucky Spoon in Grand Canyon



## RiverDogDan (Apr 21, 2008)

Our Lucky Spoon appears to have been lost at Zoroaster Camp (mile 85) on our recent Grand Canyon trip. Last seen sitting next to the Makers Mark at the back of the beach, up against the rocks. It’s a bamboo serving spoon in a Ziploc bag labeled “Lucky Spoon”. A nice beer or Makers Mark reward for its safe return – it has special significance, after the river giveth during our previous GC trip.


----------

